# Can a MK4 2.0l 8v to 16v head swap be done w/ these pistons?



## Icecold54 (Oct 7, 2008)

Sup,
I'm thinkin bout doing a head swap on my turbo MK4 2.0 8v to convert to 16v.
I'm reading a lot of talk about havnig to get specific pistons, like 9a ones because CR could be too low. Idk what model these are cause i bought the car with the engine rebuilt and it just came with these pictures.
















Do you guys think it would be worth it to do the swap? Anyone have a link to what i need to do the conversion?
Any info on what you see would be greatly appreciated as well.
Thanks


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Can a MK4 2.0l 8v to 16v head swap be done w/ these pistons? (Icecold54)*

well those are 8v pistons... you might be able to run them but your comp. will be around 8:1... so if your gonna go turbo then it might be all right...


----------



## Icecold54 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Can a MK4 2.0l 8v to 16v head swap be done w/ these pistons? (CanadianCabby)*

yeah, it'll be boosting around 10 PSI.
Any further input is welcome


----------



## IRTermite (Nov 6, 2003)

Hard to tell from the picture, but you may have clearance issues with those. Put a thin layer of clay on a piston at TDC, line the 16v head up, and turn the cam gears. See if the valves leave any imprints that cut through to metal.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Can a MK4 2.0l 8v to 16v head swap be done w/ these pistons? (Icecold54)*

My guess is those pistons lower the CR on the 8v. If so, the CR with a 16v head will be even lower.


----------



## Icecold54 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Can a MK4 2.0l 8v to 16v head swap be done w/ these pistons? (elRey)*

mm, so do you think i'd see any worthy gains if i slapped on a 16v head?
I'm turbo, btw... boosting 10psi right now.


----------

